# ~ Childhood Riding -- Then Losing Interest



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

ME!! I will for sure keep riding horses as I get older. I plan to own a ranch with lots of horses when I am an adult.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am sure i wont lose interest, my mom had to stop riding when she got out of callage and had a family, but i started riding again, and so did she, now we ride together all the time. 

but Dressage is like an addiction for me, so im sure i wont stop.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

My riding has definitely decreased. I used to be on a horse all day every day. I was riding mine or someone elses horse all the time. Now that I'm in school though, thats not really possible. I usually ride 3-4 times a week. There was a point when I was dating some guy and only rode once a week. Worst idea ever. 

If I go too long without horses, i go insane. It's generally better that I'm in a saddle


----------



## Pinto (Mar 31, 2010)

I've seen many people drop of the 'horse-loving' perch. It's one of those things that all little girls love and want to get into, but only a few stick around for in the long run. Half of my past riding friends have quit because they got bored of horses or they just don't have the time.

I quit for a few years in my mid-teens because I just didn't enjoy it anymore. I suppose it had something to do with growing up and becoming more interested in fashion and boys, haha. But about two years ago I really started missing it and I got back into riding. 

You shouldn't be worried about not loving horses at some point. It happens to everyone. It can't be helped, and if there comes a time when you just don't enjoy horses anymore then I don't think it's worth being miserable by trying to keep riding. **** happens. Don't fret about it. Just love being in the now!


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

This kind of happened to me. I was completely obsessed as a child and teenager. Now I haven't ridden in several months, and last time I rode, I was very unhappy that I don't have the ability I used to have. 

After I was done with high school, I was a working student at a dressage breeder/trainer because I was absolutely completely positive it was what I wanted to do as a career. 

Then after doing that for a while, my parents got sick of me living there but not making money so they told me I could either get a job that pays the bills and go to school, or I could sleep on the lawn in a tent. So after one night sleeping in the tent, I got a different job, and then I didn't have the time anymore, and I wanted to do more adult things like go out and live without my parents, so the horse took a backseat. I never stopped loving them, but I couldn't obsess over them, I needed to secure a career and make sure I could support myself. I also was interested in dating, and wanting to go out, and then there was finding my husband (so to speak, he was an old friend), and so many things need my attention now. 

After a few years without them though, I want another one sooooooo bad. Hopefully my new job will be the golden one (for now!) and I'll be able to get a horse in the next year. 

Life does happen, and other things come up that you become passionate about. My family has become so important to me in a way that I never really cared about before. 

But to answer your question, I keep the passion alive by hanging out with my horse friends, seeing/riding horses when I have time and can afford it, reading and rereading horse books, checking out horse sites and of course, reading all the wonderful stories and posts on this forum. I may not be able to work with a horse right now like I would like to, but hearing about everyone else's stories is enlightening and seeing everyone else's photos can be inspiring!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I won't let that happen to me. First of all, it's the one thing I feel like I'm good at, and second, I would feel horribly guilt-ridden if I stopped exercising and spending time with my horses. They need the exercise, they need the mental stimulation, they enjoy it, and I have a commitment to them. I'm only 13, sure, but I'm confident I won't ever stop riding.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't think it will happen to me.....But you never know.

It's amazing how so many teenagers say "OMG no I'll never quit!!!" and then in two years they announce they're done. You just can't make that decision yet. You still have so much growing up to do between now and then.

And that's coming from me, the 15 year old sophomore in high school.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I "lost interest". I was doing year 12 and had a horse I loved but I hadn't really ridden her properly for maybe a year. I still go out everyday and feed, and if couldn't I'd find someone that would, I just didn't make the time for it anymore. 

It was all just too hard. I had school, a boyfriend, friends, and on top of that my mum started working full time so I had a to catch a bus to near the agistment place and then walk a couple of kms to get to the paddock. The walk wasn't too bad but it would have been if I had to carry a saddle, bridle etc. and there was no place to leave it. 

Maybe if she hadn't been so young, and I could have just got on and rode, or maybe if she'd been closer it would have been better. I don't think so though, I'd been doing horses for seven years and wanted a break. I sold her, left home, dropped out of school and moved away. 

Now I am thinking of getting back into it because I sit in my room and sure I have friends and such but there is nothing I wake up and want to do. I used to love riding. 

Its easier to get out of it than you think.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I pray that I will never lose interest, but even now at just the age of sixteen I am slowly discovering myself, and for some reason horses are being pushed back.

Plus, once I graduate college my career choice is not exactly one that caters to those that wish to keep pets. (I'm either commissioning in the Army nurse corps, or enlisting to become a combat medic) 


But in the mean time I am trying to enjoy my teenage years and live them to the fullest as a horse crazy girl.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I started riding when I was 9...bought my first horse when I was 13 and kept him and rode until I was 22. As the years passed, I rode less and less as he got older. I still dedicated atleast 4 days a week to playing with him (he was my heart horse) but didn't feel the need to ride or compete as much. When bills got too much, I donated him to a theraputic riding center where he lived out his days. Between 22 and 29, I owned quite a few horses...had a major burn out from show and barn life. I took a break when I was 26 to have my children and went right back to it after I was done nursing my daughter. I've been back riding for about a year now and am so thankful that I am. If you have a true passion for it, you wont lose it. You may have to put it on the back burner...adulthood is riddled with tough decisions...but if you love it...you will find a way


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

ipromised myself i will never quit i love it to much to stop!
my riding instructer has been riding since she was little now shes 31 or so and has a baby and is now pregnant and she bought a 3 year old QH she's going to train after she has her baby and do shows next year she loves riding horses way to much to stop so i know it can be done.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't want to quit riding, I love it too much.
Will it be hard? Heck, yes! The whole "I'm so busy but my horse needs exercise" might play a large roll in it.
Will it be worth it? I don't think I need to answer that because YES it will be worth it!
I think about growing up and I wonder if I'll have time for horses. My best friend and I already have horsey plans for our future, but who knows if they will happen. I'm not a typical 14 year old, though. I like music, but it doesn't really interest me. Clothes? Ehh, if it fits and isn't hideous, I'll wear it. So, I think I'll stay with horses.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

^^ LOL, I'm the same with the clothes thing. I wear what is comfortable and does the job of covering up. :wink:

As with everyone else, there are some inspiring stories so far. Some has given me much more hope that I will somehow carry on with my dream of riding.

But I can understand that sometimes you just need a break sometimes, and other things become more important than horses. Hopefully most people are able to work through this no matter how difficult, because that's what I'll do for sure! :grin:

Even though right now I'm juggling so many things at once; school work (grade 11 :sad: ), making time for non-horsey friends, riding Night Heat, training for shows, training a four year old, looking after the zoo at home...:lol:, I am still finding a way to manage. :smile:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Some people do, some people don't. I grew up on horses so they were no so much an aquired passion as much as just being a part of life. I went through a stage just after high school when I moved away to college that I only was able to ride occasionally. I certainly noticed a difference in my attitude and patience. I am happier when I am around horses but I won't say that I will never lose interest. There is no telling what your future holds for you.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

i don't want that to happen =( i want to be a riding instructor so it most likely won't. but you never know i'm only 16 =/


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

That wont happen to me.. Horseback riding is the only thing that makes me happy so i can always turn to it.. that happened to my mom.. Well actually im not exactly sure... she had horses, she rode western but most of the time she would just go out bareback on her 200 acre farm and ride.. she only did it a few times a week even tho she had nothing else to do in the middle of south dakota except go to the pool. So she wasnt really a horse person but she had one.. But now she hates horses


----------



## paddlefoot (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't think you have to lose interest. I was in university when had a boyfriend that told me that I would have to grow up and get rid of my horses once I was own my own. I dumped him. Still have my horses 

I think it was easier for me, because they were boarded at my parents and I could ride in the summers. Once I was financially able I moved them over to my own place.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

paddlefoot lol what a jerk XD

I don't think I'll lose interest because even though i'm just 14 since I started riding at my new school my grades are way better and I've got back so much confidence that I lost when I moved primary school when I was younger.

And also considering that I want to become a Vet when i'm older and specialize in Large Animals and possibly horses that would mean I would have to work with them. 
I've already thought out what courses I'm going to take in Sixth-Form and looked at all the universities that specialize in the subjects that you need to get into Vet school, and if there are any schools/liveries/areas to keep horses nearby =D


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm 17 now in year 12 and its hard let me tell you I still see my horse everyday to feed him and maybe muck around, but with school and after school tutering (which I do on tuesday wednesday and thursday) it doesn't leave much time to ride. I still love it and I hope I always will but I am prepared to lose interest as I have seen it happen.
I never wont to sell my horse but I may have to all I hope is he goes to a good place.

Next year I plan to take a gap year and work earn some money for my horse and uni the year after.
The year after that who knows I'm hoping to half lease him out but that may be hard... I will try though


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I feel like people that "loose interest" and then want to start up again, just don't love it _enough._ You have to be dedicated to have a good understanding of horse back riding, be good at it, and take care of horses.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

of course, not everyone 'looses interest'. . . some people just can't do it anymore. I sort of understand that more.


----------



## Siggav (Nov 21, 2008)

Im 29 now and I've been without a horse of my own for 7 years or so.

I'm absolutely dying to get a horse again but in the meantime I take lessons once a week or every other week.

When you have a demanding career and need to support yourself it's a lot harder getting and taking good care of a horse.

I've never lost interest, I sold my horse when I moved countries to go to university in Scotland and there was no way I could take him with me.

I had a few years of not riding at all, horse riding is a luxury sport and when you don't have the time or money you can't do it.


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm 23 and have been a horse owner since I was 16, including during college. It sucked, but I had a good friend who let me keep my horse there for basically cost, which made it easier emotionally and financially. There have been times where I say to myself 'it would be easier if I didn't have this horse' but that always passes. 

I will say though, it can be a bit lonely being this age and into horses - I'm the only one between 20 - 35 at my barn. There are some younger girls and then the rest are all married/mature women. I have fun riding with the 12 and 14 year old girls though, I take more risks and can goof off around them. We'll race our horses and trail ride through mud up to our horses' knees.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I quit for two summers in grade 11/12. And by quit, I mean quit riding. I still looked after my horses and spent time with them, I just didn't ride them.
Looking back I really regret it - I should have been riding, but I wasn't.
But what did happen was I did a lot of growing up that translated into my riding - I lost ALL fear, relaxed a lot, and became more focused. The result was that now that I am back into riding (though it'll probably be next year before I'm riding competitively again) my riding has improved significantly.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I cant imagine my life without horses... Im known as the horsey girl at school lol. I LOVE going to the stables, and seeing the beautiful horses, it helps me forget all about the bad things that may have happened that day...


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Reading some of these posts makes me a little glad that I don't actually own my own horse at the moment. It would make it difficult when I get out of school and have to go and study, and then also the year after school I'm going to Au Pair in America.

So if I had my own horse here in South Africa, I would have to leave him/her behind, etc. At least when I study and Au Pair then I can still find a place to ride and have contact with horses, so I won't be missing out on too much.

One day when I have a stable job and a place to stay, I will consider getting a horse of my own, but for now I'm happy just leasing Night Heat and riding at my barn with my friends. :smile:


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

The owner of a stable I used to ride at said 'when a girl gets to 16, they either stay horses or go boys...' lol this made me laugh even though i was only 10 at the time!

I left school two years ago and still ride, i left college a month ago and im riding more than ever, i have more time now  going to uni in september to do an equine course, so i doubt there will be a lack of riding there 

I have known people quit riding for good. I also ride with adults that quit when they where in their late teens, then started up again when they could afford to get themselves lessons. It all depends on dedication.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

reachthestars said:


> I will say though, it can be a bit lonely being this age and into horses - I'm the only one between 20 - 35 at my barn. There are some younger girls and then the rest are all married/mature women. I have fun riding with the 12 and 14 year old girls though, I take more risks and can goof off around them. We'll race our horses and trail ride through mud up to our horses' knees.


haha that will be me! also kids that age don't judge too much, which is good


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

reachthestars said:


> There are some younger girls and then the rest are all married/mature women. I have fun riding with the 12 and 14 year old girls though, I take more risks and can goof off around them. We'll race our horses and trail ride through mud up to our horses' knees.


Don't let their ages fool you dear, plenty of older women are just as much fun to ride with as the youngsters. :wink:

My favorite riding buddy just turned 14 y/o, and I'll be 52 this year. She always wants to know when we can get together and ride, because she says I'm much more fun than some of the riders her own age. 

Heck, I don't have anything to prove to anyone, so I'm just as game to hand gallop or slog through mud as any of you young'uns!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

speedy da fish said:


> going to uni in september to do an equine course, so i doubt there will be a lack of riding there


LOL. I'll also be doing an equine course either sometime this year or next year. :grin:


----------

